
Eleven nations – but not U.S. – to sign Trans-Pacific trade deal - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/eleven-nations-%E2%80%94-but-not-us-%E2%80%94-to-sign-trans-pacific-trade-deal/ar-BBK1fHn?OCID=ansmsnnews11
======
keithnz
It made a big difference not having the US in the deal. All of a sudden a lot
of the conditions that were in the deal and were causing a lot of heated
debate got dropped. In NZ our Ministry of Foreign affairs has given a
difference between the new CPTTP deal vs the TPP deal

[https://www.mfat.govt.nz/en/trade/free-trade-
agreements/free...](https://www.mfat.govt.nz/en/trade/free-trade-
agreements/free-trade-agreements-concluded-but-not-in-force/cptpp/tpp-and-
cptpp-the-differences-explained/)

